# الشعور بالذنب وتأنيب الضمير ؟



## الزعزتوني (30 سبتمبر 2012)

عندما يرتكب الإنسان خطية كبيرة كالقتل أو النهب أو الاغتصاب أو التجديف أو عبادة الشيطان أو أو , ومن ثم أراد أن يتوب فهل من المفروض أن يشعر بذنب عميق قوي طيلة حياته ؟ أم يعود لله بلا شعور بالذنب ؟؟ 
ماذا يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس عن الشعور بالذنب وتانيب الضمير؟


----------



## amgd beshara (30 سبتمبر 2012)

سلام و نعمة 

الشعور بالذنب نتاج طبيعي لاي شر يعمله الانسان لان الضمير هو الناموس الطبيعي داخل البشر وهو الحاكم علي افعالهم 
كما يقول الكتاب

    في جميع اعمالك اقتد بضميرك فان ذلك هو حفظ الوصايا
سيراخ 32 : 27
    أَقُولُ الصِّدْقَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ، لاَ أَكْذِبُ، وَضَمِيرِي شَاهِدٌ لِي بِالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ:
رو 9 :1
    لأَنَّ فَخْرَنَا  هُوَ هذَا: شَهَادَةُ ضَمِيرِنَا أَنَّنَا فِي بَسَاطَةٍ وَإِخْلاَصِ  اللهِ، لاَ فِي حِكْمَةٍ جَسَدِيَّةٍ بَلْ فِي نِعْمَةِ اللهِ،  تَصَرَّفْنَا فِي الْعَالَمِ، وَلاَ سِيَّمَا مِنْ نَحْوِكُمْ.
2كو 1 : 12
"الذين              يظهرون عمل الناموس مكتوبًا في قلوبهم شاهدًا أيضًا ضميرهم وأفكارهم              فيما بينها مشتكية أو محتجة."
رو 2 : 15

اما عن الشعور بالذنب فربما يكون هو دافع للتوبة لكن لا يمكن ابدا ان يلازمك الشعور بالنب طيلة حياتك لان خطاياك غفرت لك بتوبتك الحقيقية عنها 
هذا الشعور بالذنب في كثير من الاحيان يأتي بنتيجة عكسية فربما من كثرة شعورك بالذنب يقودك الي الياس و منه الي خطية اخري لتكسر شعور اليأس .. وهكذا 
لكن الله اعطانا مغفرة عن جميع خطايانا بمجرد رجوعنا و توبتنا اليه و حتي قبل ذلك و ان كنا بالتوبة نتمتع بهذة المغفرة 
كما يقول الرب :


"هَلُمَّ                              نَتَحَاجَجْ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ. إِنْ كَانَتْ                              خَطَايَاكُمْ كَالْقِرْمِزِ تَبْيَضُّ كَالثَّلْجِ.                              إِنْ كَانَتْ حَمْرَاءَ كَالدُّودِيِّ تَصِيرُ                              كَالصُّوفِ"
اش 1 : 18
«إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ»
1 يو 1 : 9
 «فَاللّهُ الْآنَ يَأْمُرُ جَمِيعَ النَّاسِ فِي كُلِّ مَكَانٍ أَنْ يَتُوبُوا، مُتَغَاضِياً عَنْ أَزْمِنَةِ الْجَهْلِ». «فَتُوبُوا وَارْجِعُوا لِتُمْحَى خَطَايَاكُمْ» 
اع 3 : 19

و ان كانت توبتك صادقة فيجب ان توفي علي قدر استطاعتك ما فعلته في خطيتك 
فعلي سبيل المثال في السرقة يجب ان ترد الشئ المسروق 
او تعترف للشخص الذي اخطأت في حقة و تطلب منه ان يسامحك
 ان كان ذلك مستطاعا


----------



## Twin (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*عزيزي ... بدون الشعور بالذنب والشعور بالندم ... لا مجال للتوبة *
*فكيف اتوب بدون أن اشعر بندم علي ما اقترفته من ذنب *
*أما الشعور الدائم بالذنب والندم فهو يختلف من شخص لأخر ... *
*فهناك من يؤثر لهذا الشعور طيلة حياته وحتي بعد توبته ليظل دائماً يتذكر بشاعة جرمه كي لا يعود وينكسر مرة أخري ... *
*فدائماً يضع خطيته وندمة عليها نصب عينيه كي لا ينسي .... وبهذا هو يستمد نعمة فوق نعمة من تبريره بالتوبة وحياة الأنكسار الأختياري ليتذكر دائماً*

*وهناك من يتناساها ويلقي بها خلف ظهره ليحي مع الله دائماً في فرح وابتهال وبهذا هو يستمد قوة فوق قوة ليكمل ما قد بدأه بتوبته*

*وهذا وذاك ينعمان بالتبرير المجاني في دم الرب يسوع ... ولكل منهم طريقته الخاصة *
*والكتاب المقدس وتاريخ الأباء ملئ بمثل هؤلاء*

*بس اهم حاجة في كل ده ... انك تتغل هذا الشعور بالذنب وهذا الندم لتتوب*
*وتذكر ان لطف الله لك ومحبته الكبيرة رغم تعدياتك ... هي فقط بركة تقودك للتوبة*​


----------



## حبيب يسوع (30 سبتمبر 2012)

الانسان الطبيعى هو الذى يشر بتانيب الضمير ام الانسان الشرير فضميره مات ولا يشعر انه فعل شىء


----------



## صوت الرب (30 سبتمبر 2012)

*

إن تبت عن جميع خطاياك و أعترفت بها و صليت من قلبك
 أرحمني يا الله أنا الخاطي
 فالله سيغفر و يمسح جميع خطاياك
 ولا يعود يتذكرها ... بل يمسحها من الاساس
 كما هو مذكور إشعياء الأصحاح 43 العدد 25 :-
 أنا أنا هو الماحي ذنوبك لأجل نفسي وخطاياك لا أذكرها.

 و بهذا تستطيع أن تبدأ حياتك من أول و جديد كانك
 صفحة بيضاء مع الله ...

 و تعتبر ألله كاب حنون لك و الكتاب المقدس كمبدأ فيحياتك
 فتتحدث مع ألله في أي زمان و اي وقت و تخبره
 كل مشاكلك و أفكارك و مشاعرك و هو من محبته العظيمة
 سيخبيك تحت ظله و يرعاك و يجعلك إنسان افضل 
 فقط ثق به و سلم له حياتك*


----------



## fredyyy (30 سبتمبر 2012)

الزعزتوني قال:


> ماذا *يخبرنا* الكتاب المقدس عن الشعور بالذنب وتانيب الضمير؟


 
*يخبرنا الكتاب عن أشخاص فكَّروا بطريقة إيجابية *

*فكانت النتائج رائعة *

*الأول الإبن الأصغر :*
لوقا 15 : 17 - 21 
17 *فَرَجَعَ إِلَى نَفْسِهِ* وَقَالَ: كَمْ مِنْ أَجِيرٍ لأَبِي يَفْضُلُ عَنْهُ الْخُبْزُ وَأَنَا أَهْلِكُ جُوعاً 
18. *أَقُومُ وَأَذْهَبُ إِلَى أَبِي* وَأَقُولُ لَهُ: يَا أَبِي *أَخْطَأْتُ* إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَقُدَّامَكَ
19. وَلَسْتُ مُسْتَحِقّاً بَعْدُ أَنْ أُدْعَى لَكَ ابْناً. اِجْعَلْنِي كَأَحَدِ أَجْرَاكَ.
20. *فَقَامَ وَجَاءَ إِلَى أَبِيهِ*. وَإِذْ كَانَ لَمْ يَزَلْ بَعِيداً رَآهُ أَبُوهُ فَتَحَنَّنَ وَرَكَضَ وَوَقَعَ عَلَى عُنُقِهِ وَقَبَّلَهُ.
21. *فَقَالَ* لَهُ الاِبْنُ: يَا أَبِي *أَخْطَأْتُ* إِلَى السَّمَاءِ وَقُدَّامَكَ وَلَسْتُ مُسْتَحِقّاً بَعْدُ أَنْ أُدْعَى لَكَ ابْناً.
​*والثاني بطرس بعد صياح الديك :*
متى 26 : 75 
فتذكر بطرس كلام يسوع الذي قال له: 
«إنك قبل أن يصيح الديك تنكرني ثلاث مرات». 
*فخرج إلى خارج وبكى بكاء مرا.
*​*والثالثة :*
لوقا 7 : 37 ، 38 ، 48 
وَإِذَا امْرَأَةٌ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ كَانَتْ *خَاطِئَةً* 
إِذْ عَلِمَتْ أَنَّهُ مُتَّكِئٌ فِي بَيْتِ الْفَرِّيسِيِّ 
*جَاءَتْ بِقَارُورَةِ طِيبٍ*
ووقفت عند قدميه من ورائه باكية 
وابتدأت تبل *قدميه بالدموع* 
وكانت *تمسحهما* بشعر رأسها 
*وتقبل* قدميه *وتدهنهما* بالطيب.
ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهَا: «*مَغْفُورَةٌ لَكِ خَطَايَاكِ*».
​ 
*ونداء الرب للجميع *
إشعياء 44 : 22 
قد *محوت* كغيم ذنوبك وكسحابة خطاياك. *ارجع إلي لأني فديتك.
*​.


----------



## aymonded (3 أكتوبر 2012)

هُناك فرق عظيم ما بين الشعور بالذنب وبين الشعور بيقظة القلب للتوبة والرجوع للنفس ومن ثمَّ لله...
وهناك خلط عند الناس بموضوع الشعور بالذنب، لأن الشعور بالذنب هو نتاج تأثر نفسي، وقد يكون مصدره الكبرياء أو صغر النفس... الخ، ولكنه ليس تأثير روحي قلبي واعي بيقظة حقيقية، وهذا الشعور بالذنب ليس من الله قط، لأن دائماً ما يصحبه شعور بالفشل والندم إلى حد اليأس، أما حزن القلب بندم لأجل التوبة والرجوع لله الحي بإصرار وإيمان هذا الشعور من الله الحي ... وعادة لا يأتي شعور التوبة إلا من خلال عمل الروح القدس الذي ينخس الضمير من الداخل لكي يستيقظ الإنسان ويرجع لنفسه ويتوب توبة حقيقية مبنية على قوة غفران الله والإيمان بقوة قيامة يسوع من الأموات [ من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا ]

 ونستطيع أن نُميز صوت الروح القدس  في داخل قلوبنا، فهو عندما ينتهر، فهو ينتهر برحمة عظيمة أساس جوهرها  المحبة، لأن المحبة طبيعة الله، أي أنها جوهر طبيعة الله وليست مجرد صفة  يتصف بها، بل طبيعته، وانتهار الروح القدس ليس الانتهار المصحوب بالتسلط الذي يكشف عن ضعف في النفس فتقع في حالة من اليأس وفقدان الرجاء الحي، وربما ينشأ في النفس هذا الشعور من تبكيت الضمير الطبيعي الذي للإنسان ومن جراء الحُزن الملازم لفعل الخطية نفسها طبيعياً، هذا التبكيت والحزن الذي يظنه البعض خطأ أنه صوت الله، مع أنه في الحقيقة مرض نفسي يحتاج إلي علاج، أما الانتهار الذي يقود برفق إلى التوبة ومحبة الله فهو عمل الله الحقيقي.

وعندما يؤنب الروح القدس الضمير فهو لا يحطم ولا يقتل ولا يضع الخاطئ أمام الدينونة والرعب من الموت، بل يكشف له دينونة الخطية وفسادها المُريع، ويقدم صوت  النجاة بمحبة الله، إذ يُعلن في القلب: أن الجحيم ليس للإنسان بل  للشياطين، أما الإنسان له التوبة ورجاء الحياة الأبدية في المسيح  المُخلِّص، لأن الملكوت وحياة الأبد هي للإنسان محبوب الله الخاص.

​  وعموماً كل حزن لا ينشأ توبة، أو تأنيب يخلو من المحبة، ليس من الروح القدس، وربما يرجع إلي الذاكرة وإلي خبرات قديمة، أو إلي الشعور  بالذنب، أو فهم خاطئ للحياة الروحية، إذ يظن الإنسان أنه بتأنيب نفسه ينجو  من غضب الله الذي يستشعره في ضميره، أو يشعر أن هذا من داعي الاتضاع لكي  يكون مقبولاً عند الله، مع أنه بالطبع ليس من الاتضاع على الإطلاق.ومن هُنا  ندرك التعليم الخاطئ عن تأنيب النفس ومحاسبتها، إذ أن في تلك الساعة  الإنسان يؤنب نفسه ويوبخها بعيداً عن الروح القدس، روح البرّ، روح الحياة الذي يعتق من سلطان الخطية والموت في المسيح يسوع.

​ عموماً  الاتضاع الحقيقي، ليس في تبكيت النفس والقول أني لا أنفع أو أستحق، بل الاتضاع هو  إحساس عميق بمحبة الله وصلاحه يجعل الإنسان يشعر بأنه فعلاً وواقعياً لا  شيء على الإطلاق، ولكنه أصبح في المسيح ذو قيمة عظيمة للغاية، لأنه أصبح  هيكلاً لله الحي، هيكلاً مُخصصاً لحلوله في داخله. أما إذا حاول الإنسان  بدون استعلان صلاح الله ومحبته في قلبه، إن يقول أنا خاطئ، فإن رد الفعل  عند هؤلاء الذين يقولون أنهم خطاة تراه في أنهم أكثر الناس تسلطاً وكبرياءً  وعجرفة !!! يا إما يكونوا أكثر يأساً وبعداً عن الله، وفي شعورهم الداخلي  فشل زريع مع إحباط وعدم الأقبال على الحياة مع الله قط...
​ 

ولكن من تذوق غفران الله كحقيقة واقعية في حياته بعمل الروح القدس في القلب، ويثق به ثقة إيمان حي، لا يقول أنا خاطئ ويصمت، بل في أعماق شعوره يشهد الروح القدس في أعماق قلبه من الداخل :
 أنه الخاطئ الذي أحبـــــه يســـــوع​ 
​


----------

